# The Avalanche



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

More photos coming soon!


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

That looks great, definitely looking forward to seeing some more pics. The white is slightly metallic/pearlescent isn't it?


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*lactate*

It is slightly milky.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Regular LW's would be better (no white spokes etc)...As would Bora's.

To me - just too much white.

IMO I would do Black stem/Bar/Bartape, Fully Black (Carbon) Post and Saddle, Black Pedals, Tyres etc etc. It would just help highlight the frame, not detract from it.

PS> Sorry to bring the rain in on the parade.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

Agree with Haydos, too much white. Needs a black stem, post and bars. SLR just doesn't look right. Ditch the white pedals, and put on a set of Hyperons. Would look good with 7900.

Am sure the frame looks amazing in person, the photo just doesn't do the bike justice. I prefer the white Master though haha.


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

It's all about love...L-O-V-E


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Lose the white spokes and white tires and it's a winner.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Too much white? Now I've heard everything! 

Love it, and I think the LWs tie it all together. I bet it will look brilliant in motion as well. 

It needs the new Sidi Anniversary Edition Ergo 2 Lites with the gold trim, and toss that cheap plastic cage for a pair of 2010 white Moro D'Elites!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Mamma Mia!


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Photos*


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

I love this frame. I was in San Diego this week on business with the wife and baby so stopped off at Pista Palace on Wednesday. Justin's shop is amazing, totally stacked with high end frames. I am in the market for a new frame and this one is very high on the list now if I can get my head round the price. Pista Palace is definately worth a visit for anyone in the San Diego area. Good to meet you Justin.


----------

